# Schluter Marble Bathroom Install - Total Failure !



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Courtesy of Sal DeBlasi expert tile installer and one of my You Tube regular views.

Warning -Graphic Content - Viewer Discretion Advised !


----------



## ECS_Ecentric (Jan 18, 2017)

Sweet mother of all creatures big and small! That /WAS/ graphic... Why bother with any of the Schluter components if that was all they were gonna do?

Under no circumstances would I claim to be a tile installer(I've installed tons of tile, but I know better than to claim to be an installer), yet the moment I heard Sal say, "Sanded grout on marble" I knew it wasn't going to be pretty.

Appreciate the video!


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I watched that too. Awful install with really expensive products. Feel sorry for the homeowner.

Sal has a great channel on a positive note.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Ahh man that was sad to watch. Such a waste.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

The guys said in the video about inspectors coming to look before they proceeded further, so I think maybe insurance will cover the redo.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

It's sad for the homeowner but it was pointed out in the video the cost to do all the work was very low. We don't know the whole story. Maybe the customer was looking at the cheapest price instead of a reputable company to do the work. When I see failures like this it's usually done by a cheap tile setter. You get what you pay for. Then again this is no excuse. It's a horrible tile install and whoever did this should crawl in a hole and never come out


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Yikes.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Good video....actualy bad video but .....lol

One thing I found odd though....I can't believe those guys are busting up marble with no eye protection. ???? catching a sliver of that stuff in your eye is no picnic. Man, just watching the video and him smashing the tile I'm here squinting.

I wear a full face shield and gloves when busting up tiles.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

And just when I thought I had seen it all in the vid......a Schluter drain screwed down with drywall screws. Icing on the cake.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I swear I just fixed a bath remodel just like this. Shower and tub in the same spot........as well as all the problems. Luckily the guy was thrown off the property before it was finished. I gutted it and redid it from the beginning.

The original guy on this one was a painting company that was trying to do remodels.


----------

